#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-20
<Habibi> buna seara este cineva online?
<stas_> Habibi, intreaba...
<Habibi> am si eu o problema cu spatiul pe hdd
<Habibi> am un ubuntu server 10.10 si mai am 6.1gb free space si as dori sa mai fac spatiu pe hdd dar nu stiu cum
<Habibi> daca ma poate ajuta si pe mine cineva
<Habibi> am dat un apt-get clean dar tot degeaba ca nu sterge cache de arhive
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-22
<bijou> re
<ProtiX> salut
<ProtiX> am nevoie de ajutor urgent
<ProtiX> please help
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-23
<alinrus> pune si tu commit message, "nu fute meciu" sa invete
<alinrus> oops :))
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-26
<bijou> re
<acidix> salutari
<gbase> salut
<gbase> careva on?
<gbase> :) nimeni
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-19
<Mihai00> salut
<Mihai00> este cineva online?
<Mihai00> este cineva online?
<ibancioiu> da
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-22
<Bogdy> sal all
<Bogdy> am un netbook acer aspire one 751h cu ubuntu 10.04.4 , ami da probleme scheda video , mi se vede tot an reluare ......putezi sa ma azutati ? ms mult 
<triad> Bogdy ..te-ai carat
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-23
<triad> trezirea
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-18
<Cracknel_> !ping
<Libertiny> pong
 * gcosmin salut, e cineva?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-19
<cosmen> e cineva on?
<ovidiu-florin> cosmen: da
<ovidiu-florin> mai mulți
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu prea activi, aparent
<ovidiu-florin> of... vremurile bune...
<cosmen> :) ok ok
<cosmen> am vrut sa intreb ceva dar am gasit raspunsu, compilam un kernel si aveam temp-u la procesor 100 grade :)
<cosmen> nu stiam ce se intampla :)
<cosmen> http://ark.intel.com/products/52224 la t junction  e normal :)
 * cosmen .
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-21
<cosmen> ;
<cosmen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOvCkTFy9R4&list=RD24cnpUbW4yWAM
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-22
<cosmen> .
<glumetu> salut
<glumetu> careva ruleaza 13.04?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-06-16
<triad> :)
<triad> Anuska
<Anuska> da
<triad> care era chat-ul ala al tau...
<Anuska> #romania  ?
<Anuska> sau
<triad> sau ... ?
<Anuska> nu stiu
<triad> :D
<triad> apropo, ce distro folosesti?
<Anuska> debian
<triad> eu am 8.1 si ma gandeam sa ma mut pe Ubuntu, dupa o perioada de 4 ani de Fedora
<triad> 8.1 - ma refeream la Windows
<triad> mai mult din cauza ca are suport pentru Steam...
<Anuska> windows naspa
<triad> da stiu; am vreo 2 luni cred si deja ma seaca...
<triad> cum am spus, mai mult pentru Steam...
<triad> cred ca bag Ubuntu... pizda masii, tot o distributie e si asta...si are ceva vechime, nu e ca si cum e de ieri de azi
<Anuska> :)
<triad> na belea, cred ca nu suporta niste softuri de care am nevoie... off. lemme check it out.
<Anuska> dap
<Anuska> depinde pentru ce iti trebuie
<Anuska> ca... e vb de kernel
<triad> si... care-i treaba cu kernelu asta...
<Anuska> pai depinde de program ca suporta numai un animit kernel
<triad> aaa, am inteles
<triad> Steam asta e oficial pentru Ubuntu
<triad> mai am niste programe, cum ar fi Metatrader, care nu stiu daca merge... si nu prea vreau sa fac emulari si alte rahatele.
<Anuska> mda
<Anuska>  e complicat
<triad> deci sa-mi dau palme in cap :D
<triad> cred ca raman la linux pe un server si atat; ca desktop nu scap de porcaria asta de wingaoz.
<Anuska> :))
#ubuntu-ro 2014-06-17
<crismblog> `neața
<sbivol> salut! dacă este cineva cu cunoştinţe de Qt prin preajmă, da-ţi-mi un ping vă rog 
<sbivol> FlowRiser: salut. eşti?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, da
<FlowRiser> adormisem
<sbivol> am cîteva întrebări ref. la Qt
<FlowRiser> sbivol, pai zi
<sbivol> fac o aplicaţie pentru lucrul cu ştiri. cînd folosesc model-view, am de reprezentat date sub formă de tabel: autorul, data creării, titlul, ş.a. ce fel de model trebuie să foloses pentru asta – QAbstractListModel sau QAbstractTableModel?
<FlowRiser> ce versiune de Qt folosesti, mai intai?
<sbivol> PyQt 4.10 cu Qt 4.8
<FlowRiser> sunt nesigur daca poti folosi un TableView
<FlowRiser> ah, e de la 5.1 in sus
<FlowRiser> Ambele modele de care mi-ai zis sunt doar abstractizari
<FlowRiser> Eu unul nu m-as incurca cu ele, decat daca as avea ceva foarte custom
<sbivol> da, din ele mi-am făcut propriile modele
<FlowRiser> oricare dintre ele e ok
<sbivol> m-am descurcat cu vizualizările de creare şi redactare a obiectelor (de ex. utilizatori)
<sbivol> nu înţeleg cum să reprezint o listă de utilizatori. cum trebuie să arate modelul şi view-ul
<FlowRiser> pai sa iti dau un exemplu
<FlowRiser> nu stiu cata experienta ai cu un MVC, dar in Qt e foarte misto sa folosesti asa ceva
<FlowRiser> Modelul, gandeste-te ca numele coloanelor unui tabel; Nu trebuie sa fie neaparat QAbstractListModel sau QAbstractTableModel
<sbivol> PS: folosesc SQLalchemy ca ORM
<FlowRiser> Deobicei modelul depinde de cum vrei sa-l avisezi intr-un view
<FlowRiser> Vrei sa poti modifica fiecare celula a fiecarui rand?
<sbivol> nu. tabelul e numai pentru afişare. la dublu-clic pe un rînd al tabelului urmează să deschid ştirea în filă nouă, separat de table
<sbivol> nici măcar de sortare sau filtrare n-am nevoie în tabel, deocamdată
<FlowRiser> atunci foloseste un QAbstractListModel si reda contentul intr-un ListView
<FlowRiser> dupa ce faci modelul, tot ce trebuie sa faci este sa il dai ca parametru la la ListView si o sa ti-l ia automat
<sbivol> exact, dar aici încep problemele
<FlowRiser> de ce?
<sbivol> ca listă le pot afişa, dar ca tabel nu ştiu cum să le afişez. problema mea constă în extragerea atributelor modelului ca să le afişez în view.
<sbivol> modelul are metoda data(), care întoarce date în funcţie de rol (Qt.DisplayRole...). momentan întorc doar titlul ştirii ca să-l afişez în ListView
<sbivol> pentru TableView am nevoie de mai multe date. Să încerc să întorc un array sau un dicţionar în metoda data()?
<sbivol> ListView îşi ia automat datele pentru DisplayRole, nu pot să-i zic care element al dicţionarului e titlul, care-i data creării
<FlowRiser> parca puteai sa ii dai la listview setColumn() sau ceva
<FlowRiser> asa da, se poate da ce coloana e vizibila cu setModelColumn(int column)
<sbivol> nu găsesc aşa ceva
<FlowRiser> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qlistview.html#modelColumn-prop
<sbivol> aha
<FlowRiser> Incearca daca tot ai nevoie decat de un rand cu ListView
<FlowRiser> Daca faci cu tableview e putin cam incurcat cand o sa ajungi la sa selectezi tot randul
<sbivol> mă descurc cu selectatul rîndului, am făcut asta într-o aplicaţie precedentă
 * sbivol prelucrează informaţia
<FlowRiser> sa fiu sincer nu am incercat niciodata PyQt-ul
<FlowRiser> acum m-ai facut curios
<sbivol> eu am făcut odată o aplicație Qt + MySQL, era folosită pentru a afișa rezultatele unui televoting în timp real. am rămas cu un gust amar de la C++
<sbivol> în schimb mi-a plăcut foarte mult Qt
<FlowRiser> Adevarul este ca te obisnuiesti cu C++-ul pana la urma
<FlowRiser> si apoi devine super puternic
<sbivol> nici nu mă îndoiesc
<sbivol> pur și simplu mi-i mai ușor să iterez cu „for user in users do:” decît să fac iteratori în C++
<sbivol> lenea e unul din factori :)
<FlowRiser> ah vezi ca s-a bagat foreach(User user in Users){}
<FlowRiser> e foarte tare xD
<sbivol> mulțumesc pentru sfaturi, încerc să le folosesc imediat...
<Anuska> hello
<Anuska> ddf, still alive?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-06-20
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2015-06-15
<ibj> Salut VrEAU SA instalez Wine in ubuntu 14.04 lts dar la reboot dupa instalare display este negru. Depinde de mesa drv  utopic 32 biti dar eu deja am mesa drv  utopic 64 biti. cum sa instalez Wine fara sa-mi strice driverele?
#ubuntu-ro 2015-06-17
<IntranetSupportR> salutare
<IntranetSupportR> guys am o duda cu un Ubuntu 14.04.01.... ma poate ajuta cineva cu o idee...un hint ?
